# How do I uninstall Libusk installed through Zadig



## Nerdtendo (Nov 30, 2018)

Like the idiot I am, I did something without really knowing what I did. I replaced my bluetooth driver using Zadig and I think I also replaced a video or camera driver of some sort by accident. How do I go about restoring both of those to default? I'm on Windows 10


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 30, 2018)

Not 100% sure this will fix your problem but this is how you uninstall the drivers that zadig made for you.

Go where it says "Type here to search" and type in device manager, open it and on top choose view and check show hidden devices, go to portable devices and right click on SWITCH and choose uninstall device.

Maybe if that doesn't solve your problem check your computer's system restore there should have been a restore point made at the time you installed the drivers, restore your computer to that point to revert back to how it was.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 30, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Not 100% sure this will fix your problem but this is how you uninstall the drivers that zadig made for you.
> 
> Go where it says "Type here to search" and type in device manager, open it and on top choose view and check show hidden devices, go to portable devices and right click on SWITCH and choose uninstall device.
> 
> Maybe if that doesn't solve your problem check your computer's system restore there should have been a restore point made at the time you installed the drivers, restore your computer to that point to revert back to how it was.





NoSoul81 said:


> Not 100% sure this will fix your problem but this is how you uninstall the drivers that zadig made for you.
> 
> Go where it says "Type here to search" and type in device manager, open it and on top choose view and check show hidden devices, go to portable devices and right click on SWITCH and choose uninstall device.
> 
> Maybe if that doesn't solve your problem check your computer's system restore there should have been a restore point made at the time you installed the drivers, restore your computer to that point to revert back to how it was.


Well my Bluetooth us back to normal but my camera still doesn't work... It's okay though, I'll figure it out


----------

